# (Hivemind) In celebration of all things



## Crothian (Dec 9, 2002)

We are a happy bunch and our topics range all over the place.  We celbrate diversity.


----------



## Darkness (Dec 9, 2002)

That's a very subtle way to express that we randomly post into any and all directions if given half a chance and then branch off a couple hundred times along the way.


----------



## Horacio (Dec 9, 2002)

Crothian said:
			
		

> *We are a happy bunch and our topics range all over the place.  We celbrate diversity. *




You were a fast poster, now we have 4 threads...


----------



## Crothian (Dec 9, 2002)

Darkness handled it.  Fastest closer in the West!!.


----------



## Darkness (Dec 9, 2002)

*Re: Re: (Hivemind) In celebration of all things*



			
				Horacio said:
			
		

> *
> 
> You were a fast poster, now we have 4 threads...  *



Three, actually; I'm not slow, either, ya know. 

As for Crothian being fast: He was indeed so fast that he was faster than _you_.


----------



## Crothian (Dec 9, 2002)

This thread was created a full minute before Horacio's.  

"I am the very model of a modern major Poster!!"


----------



## Darkness (Dec 9, 2002)

Crothian said:
			
		

> *Darkness handled it.  Fastest closer in the West!!. *



Yeah, I've heard that once or twice...


----------



## Knight Otu (Dec 9, 2002)

Maybe we shouldn't always create a new thread immediately when an old one is closed.


----------



## Horacio (Dec 9, 2002)

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> *Maybe we shouldn't always create a new thread immediately when an old one is closed.  *




Why not?


----------



## Darkness (Dec 9, 2002)

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> *Maybe we shouldn't always create a new thread immediately when an old one is closed.  *



Maybe - but with these addicts, it's a lost cause, I think.


----------



## Crothian (Dec 9, 2002)

This is the first Hivemind thread I've gotten to start.  I'm just happy to be on the sHow.


----------



## Knight Otu (Dec 9, 2002)

Horacio said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Why not? *




To avoid cluttering Meta?


----------



## Darkness (Dec 9, 2002)

Crothian said:
			
		

> *This is the first Hivemind thread I've gotten to start.  I'm just happy to be on the sHow. *



Yes, but you started the Sacred Thread.


----------



## Mr Fidgit (Dec 9, 2002)

Darkness said:
			
		

> *Yes, but you started the Sacred Thread. *



he did?  

[hijack] -- a hivemind PbP game? won't that just degenerate into sillyness? (or is that the point?)[/hijack]


----------



## Darkness (Dec 9, 2002)

Mr Fidgit said:
			
		

> *
> he did?
> 
> [hijack] -- a hivemind PbP game? won't that just degenerate into sillyness? (or is that the point?)[/hijack] *



Indeed.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Dec 9, 2002)

> [hijack] -- a hivemind PbP game? won't that just degenerate into sillyness? (or is that the point?)[/hijack]




No, it's a serious game, in rebutle to Randomlings player problems.


----------



## Mr Fidgit (Dec 9, 2002)

well, i guess this would be the first _official_ hivemind thread started by Crothian...


----------



## Crothian (Dec 9, 2002)

Mr Fidgit said:
			
		

> *
> he did?
> 
> [hijack] -- a hivemind PbP game? won't that just degenerate into sillyness? (or is that the point?)[/hijack] *




Yes, I started the Sacred Thread, did you just thing I was populiar because of my looks?  

And the PbP game is serious.  Randomling is having problems with her own group, so we of the Hivemind have decided to help her by giving her a group that will hopefully be more along what she wants.  

We have silliness here, the game will be fun for all.


----------



## Darkness (Dec 9, 2002)

Crothian said:
			
		

> *did you just thing I was populiar because of my looks?  *



It's the haircut, no?


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Dec 9, 2002)

> This is the first Hivemind thread I've gotten to start. I'm just happy to be on the sHow.




For all those jelous of Crothian's shiny new thread, keep an eye on Bunnies,Refurrals, and you. That bad boys number is almost up too.


----------



## Mr Fidgit (Dec 9, 2002)

Crothian said:
			
		

> *And the PbP game is serious.  Randomling is having problems with her own group, so we of the Hivemind have decided to help her by giving her a group that will hopefully be more along what she wants.  *



that's really nice of you guys. did the idea for it spawn from a hivemind thread?


----------



## Darkness (Dec 9, 2002)

Sir Osis of Liver said:
			
		

> *
> 
> For all those jelous of Crothian's shiny new thread, keep an eye on Bunnies,Refurrals, and you. That bad boys number is almost up too. *



Why would you think that...?


----------



## Crothian (Dec 9, 2002)

Mr Fidgit said:
			
		

> *
> that's really nice of you guys. did the idea for it spawn from a hivemind thread? *




No, she has a thread in the general forum about her player problems.  So, I came to the other Hiveminders and posted a serious message asking them for their help.  They all agreed and I e-mailed her with the suggestion.  And now we are in the very begining of starting a game.


----------



## Jeph (Dec 9, 2002)

Which everyone is happily hopping onto.  

So, I've been computerless for a few days: what's happenin' in the world of the Hivemind?


----------



## Crothian (Dec 9, 2002)

Jeph said:
			
		

> *Which everyone is happily hopping onto.
> 
> So, I've been computerless for a few days: what's happenin' in the world of the Hivemind? *




First we won, then we lost, then the fan hit a few people and that was not pretty.  So after that we were quoted by the arch to enjoy the maddness, and after that the hands were tied but we tried our best to get there in under 59 seconds.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Dec 9, 2002)

> First we won, then we lost, then the fan hit a few people and that was not pretty. So after that we were quoted by the arch to enjoy the maddness, and after that the hands were tied but we tried our best to get there in under 59 seconds.




That and we have now successfully form two new hivemind threads today.


----------



## Crothian (Dec 9, 2002)

Sir Osis of Liver said:
			
		

> *
> 
> That and we have now successfully form two new hivemind threads today. *




And then things really got worse......


----------



## Darkness (Dec 9, 2002)

Crothian said:
			
		

> *
> 
> And then things really got worse...... *



...when Crothian mused about getting the third "old" Hivemind thread to its end as well - truly a Herculean task. But nothing good could come of it, that was for certain...


----------



## Crothian (Dec 9, 2002)

But the sense of dread and foreshadowing doom was apperant all over the boards, not in just the Hivemind threads.  Something was about to change that would effect En World, and no one thought it was for the better......


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Dec 9, 2002)

> But the sense of dread and foreshadowing doom was apperant all over the boards, not in just the Hivemind threads. Something was about to change that would effect En World, and no one thought it was for the better......




....mostly because it wasn't....


----------



## Darkness (Dec 9, 2002)

Crothian said:
			
		

> *But the sense of dread and foreshadowing doom was apperant all over the boards, not in just the Hivemind threads.  Something was about to change that would effect En World, and no one thought it was for the better...... *



...and then, suddely, as soon as it had appeared, the third Hivemind thread vanished again...


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Dec 9, 2002)

> ...and then, suddely, as soon as it had appeared, the third Hivemind thread vanished again...




....because all good things must come to an end, even if it's a big jip...


----------



## Crothian (Dec 10, 2002)

Well, I had a nice dinner and get to enjoy a nice evening.  Tommorrow I get my new Computer and then hopefully I'll be posting with a computer that is not 5 years old.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Dec 10, 2002)

> Well, I had a nice dinner and get to enjoy a nice evening. Tommorrow I get my new Computer and then hopefully I'll be posting with a computer that is not 5 years old.





It's worked for you so far.


----------



## Crothian (Dec 10, 2002)

Sir Osis of Liver said:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> It's worked for you so far. *




Not really.  In the past five months I've been getting errors and really odd things have been happening on it.


----------



## Grim (Dec 10, 2002)

Post: This is a post. You may read it.

postcount ++;


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Dec 10, 2002)

Look guys, my mug o' beer is back!

It looks so tasty too, my mouth is watering just looking at it.


----------



## Jeph (Dec 10, 2002)

Ooo! Ooo! I want an avatar! *[scurries over to appropriate thread to get more info]*


----------



## Darkness (Dec 10, 2002)

*Attention, please:*

The Hivemind is from now on allowed to exist in General Discussion.  But we don't get to clutter up _two_ forums, of course, so we have to leave Meta.

From now on, however, there will be only _one_ Hivemind thread in order to avoid cluttering up the very busy GD forum.

The move to GD will of course mean more attention (and thus, more people participating or at least stopping by) for our threads - which is a good thing, IMO, but I know that not all of us _want_ more attention. 

Therefore, I need to close one of our two currently active threads and move the other to GD.

So... Which one do we want? 
(Myself, I'm fine with keeping either of our threads open.  )

- Darkness


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Dec 10, 2002)

I'd say that this should be the one, it's the newest and most assesable.

Any chance you could fill us in on how this whole thing came about, Darkness?


----------



## Darkness (Dec 10, 2002)

Sir Osis of Liver said:
			
		

> *Any chance you could fill us in on how this whole thing came about, Darkness? *



We sold out, of course! 

Heh.

We were never meant to stay in Meta forever (and we aren't in the forum description, either ); GD - and not Meta - is really the right board for this kind of thing...

Morrus still allowed us to be silly and do our thing in Meta for quite a while - but since we're still going strong, it's now time to move into a permanent, appropriate home instead of our current, provisional one.


----------



## Crothian (Dec 10, 2002)

Actually, I think if we do do Hivemind in GF it should be a brand new thread.  Just close these two and start fresh.


----------



## Darkness (Dec 10, 2002)

Ok. I already closed the other thread.

And since this one is your thread, Crothian, I'll close it if you want me to.
(Or else as soon as you - or whoever - starts a new Hivemind thread in GD.)


----------



## Crothian (Dec 10, 2002)

Ya, go ahead and close this.  We shall see how it lasts in GD.  Thanks Darkness.


----------



## Mr Fidgit (Dec 10, 2002)

you see, this is why i get afraid to peek back into Meta...

i go away for a few hours and come back to Hivemind threads in GF and avatars?! is the world going _insane_?!?


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Dec 10, 2002)

new thread in GD, i finally got one too!


----------



## Darkness (Dec 10, 2002)

Ok. Thy wish be done. Rest well, sweet thread; we hardly knew ye. 

Goodbye, Meta board; we're moving out...

*sigh*


----------



## Crothian (Dec 10, 2002)

BYE!!


----------

